# Prepping for December?



## Chukin'Vape (10/12/17)

T'sup vape naysh - so i'm sure many people know that all the stores are not open during the December festive season, if you have been a victim of this - im sure, like me - you are doing your prepping now. Making sure you have enough in your vape stash to keep em taste buds satisfied.

Show us your stash, and let us know of any December hacks!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Hehe , you not running out of juice @Chukin'Vape !

Cool thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115847


I remember a time where you caused a shortage of XXX on the market - LOL. At it again. That will last you i'm sure of it. Is that almost 2 litre of XXX?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (10/12/17)

I think I will be alright

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115847



Honestly Rob, how many mills do you demolish a week ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Hehe @Rob Fisher 
Nice to see the XXX pipeline from CT to Durbs is still pumping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (10/12/17)

I shoild be sorted for a long while. Maybe the juice mixers can do some competitions for the december holiday again. I love getting free juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/17)

Blue box is steeping, ready in two weeks, orange and green is ready to go and in rotation, and the small one is the stash for tomorrow. @Rob Fisher Never seen so much XXX in one place before, except in a vape store, that should last a while. @TheV , impressive, I have some catching up to do! @antonherbst , any time you need you know where to find me! You have quite a bit! But if you run out I am sure we can throw something together to satisfy your profile.


1.5 liters of vg, 500 mls of pg, and 100 mls of nic on standby, with enough flavours to do some damage. Think I may make it through to 2018!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

I think it's ridiculous that even vaping vendors close over Xmas. So many peeps are on holiday and they'll be vaping more than usual.
I wonder if the vape shops in coastal areas, where there'll be many holiday-makers, will be open?
Quite frankly I hate the Xmas/New Year season - everything is topsy-turvy. Can't wait for the latter part of Jan. when things get back to normal. Yes...an old grouch, I am!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/17)

@vicTor why the dislike?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Honestly Rob, how many mills do you demolish a week ​



Around 200-300ml a week! But that should drop now that I'm not playing with Squonkers anymore... they are a real waste of juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @vicTor why the dislike?



@Room Fogger As I said, everthing is topsy-turvy. Some businesses close and re-open only mid-Jan.. Shopping in December is a supreme test of patience. And the whole Xmassy-thing is just a schlepp.


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> I shoild be sorted for a long while. Maybe the juice mixers can do some competitions for the december holiday again. I love getting free juice.
> View attachment 115857



@antonherbst Oooooh I love competitions and I get so irritated when peeps don't enter "because I've never won anything". Of course not, if you don't enter!! I won a Citi Golf many years ago - loved that little car!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @vicTor why the dislike?



@Room Fogger so sorry about that, fat fingers lol

I fixed it

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

vicTor said:


> @Room Fogger so sorry about that, fat fingers lol
> 
> I fixed it
> 
> .


Looks like we have the same problem, between autocorrect and fingers I am now forced to use a stylus, otherwise nobody will be able to understand, including autocorrect .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/17)

I think I have just about enough to last until January - 9 jars of 200ml each

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/17)

Mr. B said:


> I think I have just about enough to last until January - 9 jars of 200ml each
> View attachment 115864



Nice - How much is juice do you have there?


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nice - How much is juice do you have there?


I've used 30ml of the Mango Sorbet so there's 1.77L of juice left in those jars.... but that excludes the odd 30 and 50 ml I have laying around all over the place but those aren't included in the pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (11/12/17)

Mango Sorbet - sounds good - do you mind sharing the recipe.

@Mr. B


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/17)

You see if you are going to the coast, or from the coast into the bush - then there will probably be no space for your PG/VG and all your concentrates, so you need to mix up, and those mixes need to be steeped well before you go on holiday. If you are leaving on Friday for Holiday, and you don't have juice ready, you could potentially relapse back onto stinkies. Trust me, it just takes a couple of stinkies - and you are back in first gear. With all the end of year festivities, we can easily get distracted - and not be prepared.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Around 200-300ml a week! But that should drop now that I'm not playing with Squonkers anymore... they are a real waste of juice...



Dibs on your Gloom or Bliss ! ;P


----------



## Daniel (11/12/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You see if you are going to the coast, or from the coast into the bush - then there will probably be no space for your PG/VG and all your concentrates, so you need to mix up, and those mixes need to be steeped well before you go on holiday. If you are leaving on Friday for Holiday, and you don't have juice ready, you could potentially relapse back onto stinkies. Trust me, it just takes a couple of stinkies - and you are back in first gear. With all the end of year festivities, we can easily get distracted - and not be prepared.



I think that's where pod systems (Cue , Gusto etc) play a vital role , well at least in my travels ..... you can at least pop into a Spar or Engen and grab a pod instead of a stinkie .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/12/17)

Sorted!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Dibs on your Gloom or Bliss ! ;P



Bliss sold.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bliss sold.


Ogh lemme guess Mr Phil ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Ogh lemme guess Mr Phil ?



Nope... but should pop up in Vape Mail tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/17)

Jos said:


> Mango Sorbet - sounds good - do you mind sharing the recipe.
> 
> @Mr. B


Sorry bud I can't share that recipe. I got it from a buddy who expressly asked me not to share it. I think he might go commercial with it and is still tweaking it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

